# Reverse dieting methods??



## kedubourg (Mar 18, 2015)

I'm nearing the end of my cut and I want to reverse diet. My numbers at the end of the cut are roughly 2185 calories 200g protein, 200g carbs, and 65g fat. I know a normal approach would be the 100 calories a week thing but I had a little different of an approach... I was gonna bump the 2185 up to 2400 cals for 2 weeks and increase by 200 calories every 2 weeks. What are your opinions on this?

Also, what reverse dieting methods have you guys used in the past?


----------



## CJ (Mar 18, 2015)

That seems reasonable to me, especially if it's quality foods. Just be mindful of how your body responds.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Mar 18, 2015)

Reverse dieting is complete, Layne Norton sponsored, bullshit.
There is literally no physiological benefit to slowly increasing cals week by week - unless your a woman and absolutely freak out when you see the scale go up due to WATER, not fat.

Do this instead:
Slowly increase your cals to maintenance over the course of a week.
Then stay at maintenance for anywhere from 2-6 weeks depending on how long you've been dieting.
Done


----------



## Gator (Apr 4, 2015)

If your metabolism has slowed down due to the cut in calories, slowly add calories back into your diet and give your metabolism time to adjust. Not saying that bumping straight to 2400 will add fat because I've never done it that way, and can't compare to that. but I've been reversing out after a 70 pound cut from 1900 calories up to 2800 and I've lost 6 more pounds and 1% BF. IMO reverse dieting is the only way to come off a cut.


----------



## RyanG14 (May 3, 2015)

Could someone recommend a way to figure out reverse diet macros if I am coming off a carb cycling where my fats and carbs changed every other day?


----------

